# Disposable card holder.



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

I tried to get a card cut with a dankung im trying out for hunting. I broke 9 clamps  so, frustraited, i went to the workshop and started to think, what thing i can put a card in, and that also i can break. I came up with this










Anyone got a better idea ? and dont say free hanging card cause i cant hit it that way...


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Looks cool but beware of ricochets


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

e~shot said:


> Looks cool but beware of ricochets


When i hit it the wood observes all of the energy so no ricochets.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

WoodPigeon said:


> e~shot said:
> 
> 
> > Looks cool but beware of ricochets
> ...


Have you actually tried it or is this just what you think will happen?
I can tell you for sure that wood does not absorb all the energy of a shot, especially one moving fast enough to cut a card.
Be careful!


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

M.J said:


> WoodPigeon said:
> 
> 
> > When i hit it the wood observes all of the energy so no ricochets.
> ...


i slung some 10mm lead on that piece of wood and it had near to no ricochet. i will be careful. maybe it has to do something with the lead being soft then ?


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Maybe when it has a chance to fall over when hit that might absorb the chance of a ricochet but don't take my guess for truth ricochets happen on al kinds of material and really give me cold showers when you hear " something " flying close buy it's like no yoke at al take care and pleas don't forget to show your first card cut 
Cheers


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I will tell you that I have shot a 2 x 4 with my lead cast hunting slugs at 10 meters, and had several ricochets come back and hit me. So be careful ... wear eye protection.

I think using a slit like that to hold a card will make it harder to cut the card. At least that has been my experience. It is easy to knock the card out of the slit without cutting it. It will be easier if the card is held very firmly. If you want a wooden clamp, just make one with a couple of bolts and wood blocks.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Charles said:


> I will tell you that I have shot a 2 x 4 with my lead cast hunting slugs at 10 meters, and had several ricochets come back and hit me. So be careful ... wear eye protection.
> 
> I think using a slit like that to hold a card will make it harder to cut the card. At least that has been my experience. It is easy to knock the card out of the slit without cutting it. It will be easier if the card is held very firmly. If you want a wooden clamp, just make one with a couple of bolts and wood blocks.
> 
> Cheers ... Charles


Thanks for the info, i will wear protective gear. i used a very super slim hacksaw blade, the card is not getting out of there, its stuck there good.

a wooden clamp just looks like too much work as im probably going to break the wooden clamp as well..


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Cut the base so that it leans slightly forward. Any bounces will be directed more to the floor.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I used clamps and shielded them with wood. I tried slits early on but they didn't hold well.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I feel you are on the right track, just a little tweaking. Use two thinner pieces of wood. Use a bar clamp which can be positioned below the wood. If you cut the top of your board to just below the card and use the bar clamp. Just a thought. Let us know how you it turns out. Also let us know as soon as you cut the card. Good luck


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Video ALL of your attempts. You do NOT want to miss your chance at a badge ... and set up your tape measure before you shoot.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Here are a couple pictures of holding the card. To protect the threads on the clamp I use fuel line hose.you can lay this on a cardboard box, or hang it in your catchbox. It's a good idea to anchor the clamp when laying a cardboard. Hope this helps


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks for showing 
Cheers


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I put a strip of rubber between the wood and the card when I did mine. I know this sounds, well actually I don't know how it sounds. I'm not after any badges, I just want to see how accurate I can get for my self satisfaction. I think it's great to earn awards, it's just not what I'm after. When you see the bottom of that card fall it's an ARE YOU KIDDING ME moment.


----------



## PeterW (Nov 29, 2014)

well, I'm nowhere near that level of accuracy, but I'm inspired. I spent all day shooting, hoping to hone my accuracy, but it looks like it will be a process over time. Good idea with the clamp!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

As TreeFork once told me, HAVE FUN!!!!!!!!!! I struggled for quite awhile, but I am so fortunate to have had so many people help me. I have a long way to go, but at least I can see the progress now. It doesn't cost anymore to try and cut a card or light a match. In fact you may just surprise yourself how accurate you really are. I really noticed a huge difference when this gentleman from W### T#### made two slingshots that fit me perfectly. Let us know when you cut your first card.


----------



## Timpa (Dec 26, 2014)

Zippo's a piece of wood to saw at the bow of the boat. It directs balls aside.

I tried the card cut in a sling and vice:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good effort!!!

If you had done that with a slingshot, we would not have been able to count it as a CUT. The card was TORN right at the clamp. In order to qualify as a cut, there has to be card remaining above the clamp.

Not trying to rain on your parade at all ... That was still very good slinging ... much better than I could do. But I just wanted to alert you to the rules for a qualifying card cut on this forum.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Timpa (Dec 26, 2014)

Thanks Charles!

Yes, I understand. Slingshot is different from the sling. And in addition, my projectile is much bigger than the slingshot.


----------

